# Flying high on the West Coast



## Cipcich (Aug 22, 2012)

Howdy folks. It's been such an exciting month . . read on to find out what . . is about to happen! Don't have time to read? Watch this . .
(Coming soon, video of my new kitten doing helicopters off the bed with the Blue Mouse).


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought you were talking about Hemp Fest this weekend in Cave Junction.
Going there tonight for the music.
This time, No Brownies.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 24, 2012)

This is such a weird thread ......I think some brownies may have been involved in it's creation.


----------



## Cipcich (Aug 24, 2012)

No brownies, some brandy. An unanticipated reaction to reading Murray Carter's latest newsletter . . .


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 26, 2012)

This is probably the largest public event around here.
The 3rd year for The Hemp Expo.
Great music and some interesting people.




































A place to relax after........






















Dang it, not again.
That lady said these cookies were safe!


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 26, 2012)

Cipcich said:


> Howdy folks. It's been such an exciting month . . read on to find out what . . is about to happen! Don't have time to read? Watch this . .
> (Coming soon, video of my new kitten doing helicopters off the bed with the Blue Mouse).



Sorry,
Didn't mean to run off with your thread.
To make up for things and to provide a temporary source of entertainment until you post your cat video;
Here is Steve Martin showing off his cat juggling skills:
[video=youtube_share;kQ99O8Pjs2c]http://youtu.be/kQ99O8Pjs2c[/video]


----------



## Cipcich (Aug 26, 2012)

I would say you saved the thread. Now there's some content to match the title.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 27, 2012)

Uhm... Wait, wha-happen? And why am I so hungry...?


----------



## add (Aug 27, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> This is probably the largest public event around here.
> The 3rd year for The Hemp Expo.
> Great music and some interesting people.



Y E S !

2013 West Coast Gathering.

I spy... hippie chicks!


----------



## Carl (Aug 29, 2012)

Try the Oregon Country Fair. Bring a camera...


----------

